# Good concept but made from poor materials



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Rigid and Ryobi are owned by the same consortium and although Rigid is certainly not a high-end manufacturer they consistently turn in products that get high marks as much for their economy as for their functionality. Perhaps you would have better luck with their unit? Since you purchased your unit at HD it should be no trouble to return it and use the credit towards the RIGID unit. Just a thought.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I had one of these for a wile, I liked all the features that you liked but it was a little underpowered for what I was trying to do, and the 4×36 inch belt was to small, I sold mine on craigslist for almost what I paid for it and bought the HF 6×48. I did not notice a convex surface on the one I had. Maybe take a straight edge with you to HD and see if they are all that way.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ryobi is a low cost tool so sometimes you get low end results . I have bought a few low end tools and some times they work out and some times they don't . Sorry about this one not working out.


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a old Ryobi rechargable drill that is old. It has always worked great for me. But as mentioned I am not fond of the quality today in many tools. Most of the tools I get are older stuff I redo. I prefer post 20s to the pre 60s. I enjoy redoing them more and using them. For years I noticed stuff getting cheaper so more could be sold, now I think we are at the bottom of that thought. Hopefully the quality will start going up. Here is what I do sometimes with tools. If I see a tool I don't have one like and curious I try to find the cheapest one out there to try out. I do that to see if I actually will use one. The last couple of tools I bought was a biscut joiner and a reciprocating saw. The biscut joiner was at a traveling tool show and the saw was at harbor freight. I saw right away with the joiner I will use one a lot so I am keeping my eyes open for a sale on refurbished ones or a older one locally. As far as the saw I can say I was suprised by it. I use it a lot to cut everything from steel and wood. I would have expected to have worn it out by now but it really has been a good workhorse. Sometimes I find the cheaper stuff is good and some is bad like jim said . I do intend to get a good quality ones of these tools when I get a new one.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one of these. I've never used it for trying to sand a surface flat though. It's WAY too easy to put uneven pressure on a piece. I either use a random orbital sander or my drum sander to remove machine marks. I love my little unit but it would be a Beautiful little guy if it had variable speed. My next belt sander will have variable speed. 
I use mine on wood and metal. I sharpen my lawnmower blade with 80grit and it's better than using a bench grinder. 
I mounted this machine and my little oscillating spindal sander to 3/4inch plywood with 4 wheels under that. I store the combo under the wing of my table saw. I young enough still and don't mind bending down to use those two tools.


----------

